# Fromm Gold LBP vs Gold LBA



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I ordered Fromm LBP but for some reason they sent me the Adult version. Kaiser is currently on Wellness Super5Mix Puppy and I was going to transition him to Fromm (or at least see if he likes it, since he doesn't seem too terribly keen on Wellness). My question is this: Can I feed him the Gold Large Breed Adult or do I have to send it back and get the LBP version?

I suppose if I had to, I could just use the adult version for Dakota, since she is already on Fromm (though she is on the grain free version).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you are planning on feeding him the LBP, I wouldn't feed the adult. There is no good reason to keep switching food with a baby puppy.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't want to upset his stomach, but that is why I asked. If the adult and puppy formulas are similar (which is what I'm trying to find out, that, and if it's healthy for him), would it cause a problem if I transition slowly from the adult to the puppy, or, just stay on the adult?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would call Fromm but the differences are minor I believe just relative percentages of protein and fat and calories.

I am staying on the LBPG as I like the slightly higher protein for an active adult but I think ALL the gold formulas are minor variations fo teh same forumula.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I emailed them, but they said up to 4 days for an answer 

Ref the protein/fat/calories...IF I stick to the adult formula, should I supplement with something? Salmon oil maybe, to add fat and therefore calories? What about protein?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I give Grizzly Salmon oil anyway but I really would not worry. WHy not turn around and order a puppy gold bag (th epink one) and mix the two to bring the numbers in line. LBG is labled for growth and maintenance. They are ALL low ash and low calcium. You can also call them on the phone.

If it was doggiefood.com, they will fix a mistake for you pretty readily. (like probably free ship on subminimum order)

---

Oh, I really like the food. Iwas concerned about all the grains and protein sources but Beau was on this food when I got him and has had no allergy problems AT ALL.

I had them email me a document with a full nutrient analysis on the entire Gold line. ....... PM me and I can forward that email if you don't want to wait a few days.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

That may have been the problem. If the Gold LBP formula is pink, then they had a blue one on the website with the wrong name. I won't say the name of the company I used, because I've always done well with them, but this just frustrates me.

As far as buying another bag, I had an issue with larger bags of food going bad (even when resealing them as best I could) with Dakota so I'm hesitant to buy another bag just to have twice as much food sitting there. It wouldn't be a problem if the places around here carried the food I needed lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The pink is the regular puppy formula. large breed is blue. I don't imagine there would be a problem though - the print on the bag also says what it is.

Maybe you could just use cooked chicken for training treats to up the protein a little - most training treats are lower in protein than dog food so that would be a good trade.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

oh he does love chicken  thanks for your input!


----------

